# Open carry in MA?



## jasonbr

Is open carry allowed in MA? I have a friend who's a state trooper. We got in a discussion last night about if open carry is legal in MA. I said it wasn't and it had to be concealed. He conceded that it was indeed a stupid thing to do - but that it was legal. What's the verdict? Oh, he also said that any truck larger than a 1/2 ton needed commercial plates or used to need them anyways - what's up with that? Thanks.


----------



## badboys1517

As long as you have a valid LTC, you can carry openly. Why you would want to, I have no idea.


----------



## bc06eagle

Open carry is not referred to in the MGL if I understand it correctly and is thus technically legal, but everyone advises against it. You'd probably have civil suits up your arse before you knew it.


----------



## jasonbr

Huh? What would someone sue you for? "Emotional distress"?


----------



## SOT

ABSOLUTELY NOT.

Although not refered to from a carry perspective, there are laws against brandishing. As well A LTC is at the sole discretion of the CLEO, you carry open, which will cause problems, you WILL get your license pulled.


----------



## jasonbr

That's what i thought also SOT, however, i searched the MGL's for "brandish" and came up empty.....


----------



## SOT

I forget the exact wording and it might be some CMR thing, Gliden went though it in class.
Basically if your firearms is displayed, it is some crime against the peace ala disturbing the peace.


----------



## jasonbr

Some heshen looking guy walked into my work the other day. He was missing teeth and was scragly lookin with another equally scragly guy. He was wearing jeans and some old t-shirt which was tucked in. (They looked like crack-heads in all honesty) On his side was some POS looking pistol in a holster. I walked over to the guy and told him he should probably conceal his pistol. He untucked his shirt and attempted to cover the gun - but his shirt didn't even go down far enough to properly conceal it. Every time he bent down to look at the tree-stands his shirt rode back over the gun. I told him a 2nd time and him and his friend got beligerent saying how he was licensed and all. It was rather unnerving considering that my work doesn't allow employees to carry guns. I just helped him get what he needed so he'd leave. Errrrrrrrr.......


----------



## SOT

Happened to me....Guy from VT in MA....seemed not to understand "different state, different laws". Was carrying open, in MA, no license whatsoever.

Said to the guy, hey this is MA, you need a license. Guy's like No I don't, I'm from VT. Ok Buddy suit yourself....


----------

